# Wilier Trestiana - 1947



## Schwinny (Mar 30, 2022)

Not to take thunder from @Freqman1 , but here is one of the bikes from the group he just bought his very nice Hetchins Vade Mecum from.
This is such a cool and unusual bike it deserves its own thread, don't ya think?
I finally figured out the combination and unlocked the pics from the gathering of for sale bikes that we've gone over in a separate thread.
Here is the latest blurb from the warden;

"I have done a lot of checking on the 1947 Wilier with a Wilier expert. He believes it is probably an older restoration (40 + years) and not entirely original. He knew every little nuance regarding Wiliers so I tend to believe him. Hence I have dropped the price."

Interested parties can contact him directly. I am not involved at all other than to post some cool bike pics for your perusal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2022)

Stellar machine!  Congratulations sir.


----------



## kostnerave (Mar 30, 2022)

The copper is flat out beautiful. What a wonderful bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Stellar machine!  Congratulations sir.



I believe this bike is still available. I'm trying to reduce my collection or I'd be seriously considering this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 31, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this bike is still available. I'm trying to reduce my collection or I'd be seriously considering this bike. V/r Shawn



Oh, yes.
This bike is available. 
And I might add, at a price you'd be hard pressed to buy a Cambia Corsa driveline for by itself.
I just moved across the country, and with gratuities and new houses and bills to deal with, Im hovering for a little while.
Otherwise.... you may never have seen any pictures of this collection at all....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 31, 2022)

how about that - and we thought you posted because _you_ bought it.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 31, 2022)

bulldog1935 said:


> how about that - and we thought you posted because _you_ bought it.



No, I just answered an add to look at a bike knowing there were more to see.... and saw a lot. 
The owner / collector is a real nice guy in a very small town in Iowa and it is time for him to sell many of his herd. He's been at it awhile and things aren't moving locally so I thought I'd help him out and post some of his collection.
He's already sold two to CABE members I think.
Im glad to help.

I've also got my mind set on a certain unmentioned bike in the herd if it will make it till Im flush again.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 31, 2022)

looking forward to the mystery bike...
nice photo set, btw.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> No, I just answered an add to look at a bike knowing there were more to see.... and saw a lot.
> The owner / collector is a real nice guy in a very small town in Iowa and it is time for him to sell many of his herd. He's been at it awhile and things aren't moving locally so I thought I'd help him out and post some of his collection.
> He's already sold two to CABE members I think.
> Im glad to help.
> ...



This is where I got the Hetchins from. Dave (the seller) is a great guy to work with and the bike arrived well packed and without damage. He's got some great stuff at decent prices--worth a look. V/r Shawn


----------

